# Hi to all the new chicken people



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I see so many new people joining, haven't had time to say hi or read other threads. I am on a chicken education crash course, so HI....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello! Welcome aboard! You're certainly at the right place if you're on a chicken crash ed course.  Wish this site existed when I was first starting 3 years ago. Great site with lots of great info and terrific people.


----------

